# New Boots Crushing my foot



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

1. Are the liners able to be heatmolded and have you done so?
2. Are you pulling them too tight?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah don't crank them tight! If that's not tightened up then you might want to try a different pair of boots. The guy in the shop is right though, you want them to be relatively tight at first.

I wear 8.5 or 9.0 shoes and my boots are an 8.0...


----------



## futurefunk (Jan 3, 2009)

They should pack out over time, like a decent season. But if it hurts so much, it reduces the amount of time you are riding, then try other boots.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

seems like you have wide foot. try loosen the lower part of your boot a bit more.
what boots do you have? I would look for a boot that has two zones so you can have a bit more flexibility when it comes to tightness.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats a really tough call, on one hand they might pack out and get comfy, on the other they might just not be the right fit and taking them to the hill might mean you can not exchange them.

Personally I would bring them back if they hurt just laced up in your living room. My boots feel fine when I'm just wearing them but it's another story when I'm riding. My feet are not happy after a few hours out, and last time after a 5 hour day I could barely walk. 

Since yours hurt just laced up imagine the agony you will feel trying to break those bad boys in.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

freshy said:


> Thats a really tough call, on one hand they might pack out and get comfy, on the other they might just not be the right fit and taking them to the hill might mean you can not exchange them.
> 
> Personally I would bring them back if they hurt just laced up in your living room. My boots feel fine when I'm just wearing them but it's another story when I'm riding. My feet are not happy after a few hours out, and last time after a 5 hour day I could barely walk.
> 
> Since yours hurt just laced up imagine the agony you will feel trying to break those bad boys in.


I would check your lacing system. I would imagine the conventional lacing system would start to tighten the bottom as the top starts to loosen when you move around on your board.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

speedjason said:


> I would check your lacing system. I would imagine the conventional lacing system would start to tighten the bottom as the top starts to loosen when you move around on your board.


I got double boa, not sure if I'm a fan of that system. I have been riding them looser and looser every time I go, and I just stuck some new insoles in em so hopefully that will help.


----------



## TCB (Feb 25, 2013)

I always had problem with my boots too.
Then, I went to a foot doctor and apparently I had flat feet so I had to get insoles. Now even after a full day of riding my feet don't hurt anymore.
I would seriously going to a foot doctor and speaking to him/her about it.<
Also, make sure you don't tighten the boot too much.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

what boots are they? From the photo it looks like you have a wider high volume foot (which is why you're getting crushed at the top and sides).

If you're in a brand that runs narrow that might be your problem. They should be snug but not crushing.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

1. return them

2. you ruined my lunch with that pic.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I've never had a proper fitting boot do that to my foot. I've cranked down boas before but didn't make the pinky toe box area so red. Just the top of my foot and ankle. 

Those boots are not for those feet. Too much pain and redness for just standing around.


----------



## benaiah (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies.
They are Burton Imperials.

They do have the two zone lacing system. I barely had them tightened up at the bottom at all.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Burtons in my experience are mid-width. Might want to try something wider like 32s or Salomon wides. I heard Van's are wider (can't confirm).

Other wider brands include K2 but in my experience wasn't wide enough.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

idk what this nonsense is about flat feet needing insoles... I have flat feet and the doctors prescribed me insoles... I hated them... never wore them for more than a week... in my street shoes, football shoes... nothing... including my boots... they hurt my feet more than anything...

to the OP, i would take them back...


----------

